# Rescue groups



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

http://felinerescue.net/


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Thank you, Rosalie - I added it to my favorites. You are extremely helpful and come up with very bright ideas


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

You're more than welcome Ioanna


----------

